# What do you use to edit GoPro videos?



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

My wife recently got me a GoPro camera. Is there any free software out there used to edit the videos? Not looking to do anything too fancy, maybe just shorten the videos some.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you using windows or mac?

windows windows live movie maker works pretty good 

for mac I'm not sure of any free ones but I hear iMovie works well
I cant seem to get past loading the video in lol it just hangs and never imports..
some suggested I try converting frist then importing but I havent tried it yet


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am using Windows. I will have to check that out. Thanks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You get what you pay for with electronics.......pay nothing....get only problems.
Spend a few $ to get a good program...and it will serve you well.
Check out http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/vegassoftware .
For $45 to $100 you can get some pretty powerful software that will handle the hd footage without having to convert.....just drag and drop. You can also drop in photos And music.....then spit it out to a number of formats.
There is a learning curve for any program.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Firefish is correct ive veen rrsearching a lot and sony vagas 
Is very powerful and fairly easy to learn. You dont need to convert with windows live movie maker just takes a while to import. Im 
gunna try that sony vegas soon


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Scott, I will look into the Vega software too.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I have Sony but like videopad better, it's just easier for me I guess?..but then again my videos don't look like Scott's.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I use Camtasia Studio.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

If you're interested, I can hook you up with corel visual studio X3.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

That for pc ,mac or both


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

PC only, I believe


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I use videopad as well.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> If you're interested, I can hook you up with corel visual studio X3.



I wouldn't mind giving it a shot. Is it fairly easy to use or is it for someone experienced in video editing? Thanks


----------

